# need 1possibly 2



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm fishing the bud light tourney had 2 that backed out it'll be 130 per person leave midnight friday come home late Saturday early Sunday on a 21 cape horn


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

No one damn usually everyone want to go it going to be calm all weekend


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

bad timing, I get paid the following week otherwise I'd be down. sure someone will take you up on it though


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I know all my friends dropped on me with baby momma drama


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm buying a house or I would jump thru hoops to go.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I sent you a message, gimme a holler.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

What are you fishing for?


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

boat might be full will know in the morning were going to go to the edge Friday night bottom fish catch morning bite troll south do a little deep dropping and then head for the spur for a little sword action


----------



## Marine7236 (Apr 24, 2012)

do yo have your crew yet?


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I am full


----------

